# Shot Show Charity/Party



## lre2020 (Jan 12, 2016)

jmhash@osssuppressors.com






*WHO?*:

         Operators Suppressor Systems, our industry partners and associates, all members and supporters           of our military services.

*WHAT?:*

Charity Event benefiting selected veteran foundations including EOD Warrior Foundation, Taskforce Dagger Foundation, Raider Project, Green Beret Foundation, Special Operations Warrior Foundation, all in. all the time Foundation, and USMC Scout Sniper Association.
Raffle throughout the night with 100’s of great items from industry supporters of veterans
Drawings every 30 minutes with opportunity to drive an M1 Abrams Tank and crush a car
Donate.  Network.  Hang out.  Have fun!

*WHEN?:* 

Wednesday January 20th from 7-11pm.  Cocktails and Chow will be served!

*WHERE?: *

Battlefield Vegas, 2771 Industrial Rd., LV NV 89109  (702) 566-1000
info@battlefieldvegas.com
www.battlefieldvegas.com

*WHY?:*

All donated proceeds will be presented to selected veterans foundations to help support wounded veterans and their families.


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2016)

Will you be there?


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 12, 2016)

Beyond SHOT was awesome last year!  If the last one is any indication of what it will be like this year, I recommend going.  A lot of money went to some good foundations.  I am pretty bummed I won't be able to make it this year.  Good luck with the fund raising!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 12, 2016)

Any event that helps the EOD Warrior Foundation is worth attending.  Then again, my bias is pretty blatantly obvious.  I wish I was able to make it there this year, but it's just not in the cards this time.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 12, 2016)

Having a personal connection to All In All The Time, I hope everyone that is able can attend.  Please give generously; all great causes.


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2016)

If I make it to anything this year, it will be this one.


----------



## lre2020 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dame said:


> Will you be there?



I would love to but my fairy godmother has been pretty busy lately and she's gonna need some time off.

At any rate those who can do not want to miss it. A party at battlefield Vegas? You would be stupid to miss it and an extremely worthy cause with several charities benefiting.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2016)

One of two I am going too, looks like I will kidnap Dame for the other one (that we have tickets for)


----------



## Dame (Jan 13, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> One of two I am going too, looks like I will kidnap Dame for the other one (that we have tickets for)


Oy, if I'm here then I'll do my best. But Tuesday night isn't looking good.


----------

